# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Tętniak aorty wstępujący!

## mikołajek76

Proszę o poradę,moj mąż od kilku lat choruje,stwierdzono u niego tętniaka.Poszerzona do 44-46 mm,łuk 38mm bez cech rozwarstwienia.Zastawka aortalna :Stick Out Tongue: ogrubiały i silnie wysycony brzeg płatka lewowieńcowego,kinetyka prawidłowa,seperacja 22mm,gradient 7,5/4,0mmHg,pierścień 30mm,opuszka 41mm.Bardzo proszę o poradę,czy jest konieczna operacja i czy to bardzo niebiezpieczne?Czy są przeciw wskazania jadąc do sanatorium na leczenie neurologiczne,

----------

